# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Zanat dhe Orët në "Lahutën e Malcis"

## BARAT

*Zanat dhe Orët në "Lahutën e Malcis"*

27/04/2008 - gazeta Shqiptare
 Tonin Çobani

Në gojën e popullit, kur përmendën Zanat dhe Orët, thuhet Shtojzovallet, që do të thotë Shtojua, o Zot, vallet. Zanat dhe Orët janë qenie mitologjike, ndërsa fjala Shtojzovallet vjen si eufemizëm për Zanat dhe Orët ose për të dyja së bashku. Ky ligjërim ishte i përgjithshëm në kapërcyell të shek.XIX-XX kur ngjizej Lahuta e Malcis, ndërsa sot në ligjërimin e shkruar ndodh të përdoret eufemizmi Shtojzovallet, sikur të bëhej fjalë për qenie mitologjike, pavarësisht nga Zanat dhe Orët. Në popull thuhet edhe Zanat e Malit, çfarë nënkupton se vendqëndrimi tyre ka qenë përgjithësisht mali, prandaj gjinorja e malit është identifikim: Zana e Veleçikut (Zana e Malit të Veleçikut), Zana e Miliskaut (Zana e Malit të Miliskaut). Për Orët thuhet: Ora e Shalës ose Orët e Dukagjinit dhe Ora e Shtëpisë ose Ora filanit me kuptimin përkujdestarja misterioze e krahinës, e shtëpisë apo e aksh individi. Për këtë arsye mund të arrijmë në përfundimin se funksioni i dallon Zanat prej Orëve. Me fjalë të tjera, Zana është një qenie mitologjike, ndërsa Ora është një Zanë me detyra të përcaktuara. Për më tepër Zana është trime, sepse në popull thuhet: Filani është trim si Zana, ndërsa ky krahasim zakonisht nuk vjen për Orët. Zana është shumë e bukur, prandaj thuhet: E bukur si Zanë. Orët mund të jenë ose jo të bukura.
Si Zanat ashtu edhe Orët, pra Shtojzovallet, zotërojnë edhe një fuqi të mistershme: aftësinë për të shituar njerëzit. Zakonisht shitojnë burrat që guxojnë ti shohin Shtojzovallet nudo tek lahen nën dritën e hënës, apo këdo që i trazon gjatë ekstazës së tyre të vallëzimit. Folja me shitue ka të bëjë me një veprim të mistershëm që e zotërojnë vetëm Shtojzovallet, të cilat, kur zemërohen me njerëzit, i shitojnë ata, dmth, i lënë pa mend në kokë për tërë jetën, të paaftë për ti dalë zot vetes; i ngrijnë në vend, i bëjnë kallkan. Zanat dhe Orët shitojnë këdo, burrë apo grua, plak a të ri me timbrikën e hatashme të tingujve që prodhojnë gjatë të kënduarit ose me vallet e magjishme e mjete të tjera, ashtu si edhe shërojnë apo u japin fuqi të mbinatyrshme me qumështin e gjirit cilitdo që ka fituar simpatinë e tyre.
E bëmë këtë hyrje, sepse gjykojmë se Fishta nga ky përfytyrim popullor u nis kur iu drejtua Zanave dhe Orëve në veprën e tij madhore, Lahuta e Malcis. Madje mund të thuhet me plot gojë se vepra e tij ka ndikuar në ngulitjen e mëpastajme të përfytyrimeve për Zanat dhe Orët, tanimë jo thjeshtë si besime popullore, por të rizgjuara si imazhe artistike nga mitologjia iliro-arbërore.
Nisur nga vargu Për mjedis mue mplastë lahuta, që Fishta e ka vënë si betim në gojën e një Zane, mendojmë se edhe vetë titulli i veprës Lahuta e Malcis ka të bëjë më tepër me mitin e Zanave këngëtare se sa me instrumentin e lahutës, me të cilin shoqëroheshin përgjithësisht vargjet epike të folklorit shqiptar. Në veprën e Fishtës metonimia lahuta e malësisë shënjon bëmat e malësorëve, historinë e shkruar dhe të pashkruar të shqiptarëve ndër shekuj, mbartur ndër mitet e tyre të trashëguara qysh nga parahistoria e etnogjenezës ilire që na shpie te pellazgët, popullimet paraindoeuropiane të kontinentit tonë. Lahuta është simbol identifikues i atyre qenieve mitologjike prej nga Fishta krijoi figurën e Zanës së Frymëzimit, me të cilën këndoi për 35 vjet rresht në veprën e tij epope. Më tej ai modeloi personazhin e Orës së Shqipërisë, një Zanë që u jep fuqi të mbinatyrshme heronjve shqiptarë; skaliti figurën e Zanës së Madhe, që lufton fyt a fyt me Orën thepe të Malit të Zi etj. Fishta këndoi në Lahutë të Malcis Panteonin e munguar të Shtojzovalleve dhe të disa figurave të tjera mitologjike në letërsinë shqiptare. Edhe për këtë kontribut Lahuta e Malcis është përpjekja ma vigane,- si shprehet Ernest Koliqi,- qi Shqiptari bani deri tash per tia zbuluem vetvetes boten e vet
Zanat dhe Orët zënë vendin më të madh të lëndës mitologjike në Lahutë të Malcis. Veçanërisht Zana e Frymëzimit, që na shfaqet që në blenin e parë (Marash Uci, shkruar më 1902), e identifikuar si Zana e Veleçikut. Zana e Frymëzimit është thirrur prej Fishtës që në ngjizje të poemës si një alter autor, duke e bërë kështu një element funksional të strukturës përmbajtësore dhe narrative të veprës.
Duhet thënë që në fillim se Zanat dhe Orët (dhe përgjithësisht figurat mitologjike) nuk vijnë në veprën e Fishtës si mite të gatshme, si mund të mendohet sot kur etnologët kanë arritur të studiojnë mitologjinë shqiptare dhe ta krahasojnë atë me mitologjinë ballkanike e më gjerë. Mitet në veprën e Fishtës nuk janë as ndikim i modeleve të njohura letrare të penave të shquara, si janë shprehur disa studiues kur kanë krahasuar poetin e Lahutës së Malcis me Homerin, Virgjilin, Miltonin a ndonjë tjetër. Aq më pak, Zanat dhe Orët e Lahutës së Malcis shëmbëllejnë me Vilat e mitologjisë së sllavëve të Ballkanit, për të cilat, gjithashtu, ka pasur studiues që kanë gjetur përvijime pa u thelluar sa duhet.
Në kohën kur jetonte Fishta, Zanat dhe Orët ishin një realitet, ta quajmë, fantastik shqiptar. Ditën malësorët gjallonin me pushkë në krah, natën mbylleshin në kullat e tyre për tua lëshuar trojet përreth qenieve mitike, të cilat kishin në dorë fatin e njerëzve, mbarëvajtjen e gjësë së gjallë, shumimin e bereqetit. Secili person ose çdo gjë e gjallë kishte Orën e vet të bardhë ose të ligë. Çdo fis a krahinë kishte Zanën e vet që ishte e bukur me të verbue, trime me të çartë. Edhe në qytete (veçmas në një qytet si Shkodra) fantazia mitologjike ishte e gjallë. Netëve me hënë të plotë Zanat dhe Orët e maleve këndonin dhe hidhnin valle zabeleve më të bukura buzë ujërave, ashtu si ditën malësorët mblidheshin në log duke u argëtuar me këngë e valle.
Duke qenë edhe vetë pjesë e këtij realiteti, Fishta e thërret Zanën e Veleçikut për të kënduar së bashku me të në Lahutë të Malcis bëmat e këtyre njerëzve, shpirtin e tyre. Sikur të mos kishte vepruar ashtu, dmth, po të mos e thërriste një Zanë Mali për të kënduar së bashku me të jetën e malësorëve, zor se malësorët do ta pranonin këngën e tij, si u pranuan realisht vargjet e Lahutës së Malcis, duke u mësuar përmendsh edhe nga njerëz që nuk dinin shkrim e këndim. Sepse ndër shqiptarë ka edhe një kult të këngës, një kult të fjalës së bukur që vjen vetëm si frymëzim i magjishëm prej qenieve mitologjike, si kudo në trevat e Mesdheut. Kur duan ato, Shtojzovallet, ia vënë dikujt në dorë lahutën dhe ia rreshtojnë fjalët. Jo kushdo mund ta bëjë këtë punë, përveç të zgjedhurve prej Zanave. Fishta që kur zu fill Lahuta e Malcis ndihej i zgjedhur prej Zanës së vet të Frymëzimit: Se pa ty, besa, moj Zanë, / Vështirë se i fjalë unë muj me e thanë do të shkruajë ai më vonë.
Nisur nga vargjet e Fishtës, gjithnjë nga bleni i parë, Zana e Frymëzimit është thirrur në Lahutë të Malcis për të mallkuar armikun (Lum, oj Zana e Veleçikut \ që mia lëshon ti namet anmikut); për të nxitur malësorët në mbrojtje të trojeve të veta (Që mi uron djemtë e Malcis); për të mbajtur zgjuar ndërgjegjen kombëtare edhe në kushtet më të pafavorshme (Që mia qan hallin Shqipnisë). Por, pavarësisht asaj që komunikon autori, Zana e Frymëzimit është thirrur në Lahutë të Malcis, jo vetëm si një alter autor, por edhe si një alter ego. Fishta vë në pingrimën e Zanës krahas lavdisë së të kaluarës (në të bardhat kohë që kanë prendue) edhe dhimbjen e vet për gjendjen e rëndë ekonomiko-sociale të shqiptarit të robtuar:
Për me mbrojtë një grue te shpia,
Të cilës bukë i lypin fëmija
Edhe i len, ndoshta, me qa
Përse e mjera bukë nuk ka
(Kënga XIII, v.30-34)
Vargje të tilla, që rreth një çerek shekulli më vonë do të karakterizonin veprën e Migjenit, nuk mund të zinin vend ndryshe në një vepër epike që ishte e orientuar në lartësimin e bëmave heroike të kombit. Kemi parasysh këtu rregullat e ngurta të klasicizmit që nuk e pranonte kategorinë e së ulëtës (vulgares) në një vepër epike. Por Fishta, që i ka njohur mirë këto rregulla, ka ditur edhe tu shmanget atyre, duke i lëshuar rrugë spontanitetit të vet poetik përmes pingërimës së Zanës së Frymëzimit. Zana e Frymëzimit, si një alter ego, shpreh në ndonjë rast edhe nervozizmin që i shkaktohej poetit prej një realiteti herë-herë aspak epik, si dhe nevojën për tu çliruar prej mllefeve asfiksuese për shkak të politikës së atëhershme të Evropës në Ballkan, e cila ishte fare pak qytetëruese si pretendonte të ishte. Në shpërthime të tilla autori ka përdorur edhe një gjuhë tejet vulgare, si në vargjet:
Uh, Evropë, ti kurva e motit,
Që i re mohit Besës e Zotit,
Po a ky asht sheji i qytetnisë,
Me nda tokën e Shqipnisë,
Për me mbajtë këlyshët e Rusisë?
(XIII, v.40-44)
Një dimension tjetër i Fishtës, të cilin na duhet ta theksojmë që në krye të këtyre shënimeve për Zanat dhe Orët në Lahutë të Malcis, është fakti se ai ishte një frat i shkolluar që njihte mirë mitologjinë greko-romake e biblike. Fishta njihte mirë edhe letërsinë e shkruar që ishte mbështetur në atë mitologji. Por thirrja e Zanave dhe Orëve në Lahutë të Malcis nuk duhet marrë si aplikim i atyre modeleve, qofshin edhe të mjeshtërve klasikë si Homeri e Virgjili. Aq më pak të mendohet se Zanat dhe Orët janë muzat dhe nimfat e Olimpit apo se Zana e Frymëzimit të Fishtës është muza Kaliopi që në mitologjinë greke paraqitet me lahutë në dorë dhe simbolizon epikën. Fishta e krijoi vetë figurën mitologjike të Zanës së Frymëzimit sipas lëndës mitologjike që gjallonte në popull. Zana e tij e Frymëzimit nuk është as Diana e romakëve që identifikohet me Artemidën e grekëve, sa do që në thelb ka diçka të përbashkët me të, sepse simbolizon mbrojtjen e natyrës së virgjër. Çabej që e ka lidhur origjinën e fjalës Zana me Dianën e romakëve, ka theksuar se kulti i fortë i Dianës në Shqipëri e përveç këtij vendi në mbarë Gadishullin e Ballkanit të kohës antike sikundër shihet nga dëshmia e mbishkrimeve (...) na bën të pranojmë që te kjo Diana kemi të bëjmë me një interpretatio latina të hyjnive epikore (vendase) pararomake. Ka edhe një shpjegim të A.Meyerit, që vëren se tek emri ilir Thana... mund që të ruhet një shkallë e vjetër e shqipes Zana, të cilën e lë të kuptuar edhe Çabej si të pranuar. Në këtë rast kemi të drejtë ta lidhim edhe me kuptimin e foljes me thanë (ai thot-ë), pra, me simbolikën e Thot-it, një nga perënditë më të lashtë të Egjyptit me origjinë pellazge (iliro-shqiptare), siç e klasifikon prof. Katapano në veprën e tij, Thot-i fliste shqip.
Në blenin e dytë të Lahutës së Malcis, në episodin e Vraninës (botuar më 1907) Zana e Frymëzimit (ajo nuk identifikohet më si Zana e Veleçikut) zë vend më dukshëm në strukturën përmbajtësore dhe narrative të atij cikli. Në një farë mënyre mund të thuhet se Zana e Frymëzimit, gjithnjë si një alter autor, përzihet në konfliktin e çetës shqiptare të Oso Kukës me cubat e sirdarit të Malit të Zi. Me të narracioni fiton një përmasë të re, tepër origjinale, sepse dialogu i saj me autorin zbulon në një farë mënyre intrigën e atij konflikti të ashpër tragjik midis shqiptarëve dhe fqinjëve të tyre.
Në blenin e tretë të Lahutës së Macis Zana nis të na shfaqet edhe si personazh. Ajo tanimë është Ora e Shqipnisë. Duhet të risjellim ndër mend se bleni i tretë Lidhja e Prizrenit (shkruar dhe botuar së pari më 1920-1922) zë vend në Lahutë të Macis fill mbas episodit të Oso Kukës (bleni i dytë), me të cilin hapet vepra. Kur shkruheshin dhe botoheshin të pesë këngët e episodit Lidhja e Prizrenit, Shqipëria ishte bërë shtet i pavarur, ishin vendosur kufijtë dhe kishin filluar të funksiononin institucionet. E kaluara nuk ishte më një tregim mitologjik për fisin apo një këngë folklorike trimërie. E kaluara tashmë është histori. Marash Uci dhe Oso Kuka janë një pjesë e saj. Fiset e malësorëve që u përballën me shovinizmin malazias, gjithashtu, një pjesë e saj. Madje e gjithë Shqipëria dhe Ballkani ishin pjesë e konflikteve historike të perandorive të kohës dhe të Fuqive të Mëdha. Ashtu si sot dhe dje, në vitet 20-30, kur vazhdonte të shkruhej Lahuta e Malcis, Fishta ishte ndërgjegjësuar se po shkruante epopenë e fisit dhe të kombit shqiptar. Dhe kombi shqiptar i kishte rrënjët deri thellë në mitet e veta. Zana e Frymëzimit do ta shoqërojë autorin si në dy blenet e para. Por tashmë Fishta është bërë intim me të. Ai i drejtohet me shprehje të tilla, si: Deh, moj Zanë, ty, tqofsha true.
Edhe në këngën e fundit Fishta nuk e harron Zanën e vet të Frymëzimit, e cila për disa dekada i ka qëndruar pranë. Ai tani e quan një bjeshkatare, me të cilën ka realizuar një monument të pavdekshëm në gjuhën shqipe: Ndertue kem i pomendare, \ Rrfe as mot mos me dërmue. Të pathemelta mbetet argumentimet e disa studiuesve që te kjo Zanë vazhdojnë të kërkojnë një figure që del në literaturën tonë si substitut i Perëndive të literaturës antike greke. Ajo është thjeshtë një krijesë e poetit që i shton rrëfimit epik notat e tipizimit lirik. Më kot janë munduar edhe zëra të tjerë që kanë kërkuar te këto Orë dhe Zana të Lahutës së Malcis analogji apo diçka tjetër me Vilat e epikës sllave. Mund të ishte e kundërta.
Fakti që figurat mitologjike shqiptare vijnë fuqishëm në letërsinë e shkruar shqiptare kaq vonë, në fillimshekullin XX, nuk duhet paragjykuar si një fenomen i vonuar në letërsi, krahasuar me letërsinë e vendeve të zhvilluara, përfshirë, psh, letërsinë dhe kulturën gjermane me Richard Ëagnerin (1813-1883), shkrimtar dhe kompozitor i shquar i romantazmit evropian, veprat e të cilit ishin rikrijim i subjekteve dhe figurave mitologjike gjermanike, veçanërisht, të eposit të Nibelungëve. Mund të kujtojmë këtu se në vitin 1906, kur Fishta niste botimin e Lahutës së Malcis në Evropë vlerësohej me Çmimin Nobel italiani Karduçi (1835-1907), që në vendin e tij konsiderohej poeti i fundit romantik. Në një këndvështrim më të guximshëm, për shfrytëzimin e miteve nga Fishta dhe rikrijimin e tyre, sipas modeleve të letërsisë gojore, mund të shtonim se ai ishte në të njëjtën paralele me zhvillimet estetike evropiane të kohës së tij. Autori i Lahutës së Malcis ishte në vazhdën e atyre shkrimtarëve romantikë, për të cilët është thënë se në krijimtarinë e tyre pati gjallërim edhe një lloj mitologjizmi i ri, i cili i parapriu mitologjizmit modernist.

Kënga e fundit
Edhe në këngën e fundit Fishta nuk e harron Zanën e vet të Frymëzimit, e cila për disa dekada i ka qëndruar pranë. Ai tani e quan një bjeshkatare, me të cilën ka realizuar një monument të pavdekshëm në gjuhën shqipe: Ndertue kem i pomendare, \ Rrfe as mot mos me dërmue.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

*Uh, Evropë, ti kurva e motit,
Që i re mohit Besës e Zotit,
Po a ky asht sheji i qytetnisë,
Me nda tokën e Shqipnisë,
Për me mbajtë këlyshët e Rusisë?*

----------


## BARAT

> *Uh, Evropë, ti kurva e motit,
> Që i re mohit Besës e Zotit,
> Po a ky asht sheji i qytetnisë,
> Me nda tokën e Shqipnisë,
> Për me mbajtë këlyshët e Rusisë?*



Dhe akoma po i mban.......
Historia perserit vetevetn deri sa edhe SHQIPERIA TE PERSERISE VETVETEN...dhe te nxjerre ne skene BURRAT e qemotit, te cilet e shpetuan

----------


## baaroar

Tlëshofsha bjeshkët e tlëshofsha malet,
Mos na nam, he shto Zot vallet!
Pse ne nama na ka ra,
Se ne besa na ka vra,
Qse ka mbrrijt fisi i shqiptarit
Me u dridhë para gospodarit,
Shqiptari me u dridhë nsy tKnjazit,
Që as luga nfyt tnji mazit
Sçon kandar ai ndër mbretni
Jo, por, nqoftë se nshqiptari
Ke gjetë hije me pushue,
Ke gjetë gurra me u freskue,
E rudina me lodrue,
Me lodrue e me vallëzue
Krah e mkrah me tBukrat tjera,
Kur lulëzon e butë pranvera,
Pashë atë sy që e paske yllë,
Që ma çilë e që ma mbyllë
Si ajo hana nepër pyllë,
Deh! mkallzo nketë hije shpati
Si ta shpëtoj Shqipninë i ngrati,
Se tbaj benë mbi gurë tvorrit,
NBigë të Shalës e mshkamb tTomorrit,
Që për të nuk mdhimbet djali,
Që për të jetën e fali.

----------


## Brari

dicka nuk shkon ne keto komentet e cobanit..
sdi pse.. sikur nuk i ka lezet ktij me u marr me fishten..

nejse.. 

Fishta do te mbetet ma i madhi poet i shqiptareve..  dhe nji nga ma te medhejt e botes..


nje dizaj isha ne shqiperi e rastesisht hyj ne bised me NJA tre  katunar ..( prej veriut dukeshin nga pamja dhe e folmja.. ) tek nje kafene e zakonshme ne kamz.. diku aty buz rruges ose udhes.. ku shkojne  shterngatat.. makinat.. jo partia .. lol..
si e ke e emnin i them.. atij ma te madhit ne moshe.. 
marash me thon ..tha..
e po ku je o marash uci .. i them.. me shaka sigurisht.. 
po tha marash uci jam tha i uc mehmetit.. e qeshi..
po kta dy tjeret i thash.. tuj qesh dhe un.. a mos jan t'bijt e calit..
po tha bash te bijt e calit jan tha e tja fillon katunari.. qe sta mushte synin.. e ta reciton fillim e mbarim.. te famshmen kangen e marash ucit nga Lahuta e te madhit Fisht..

me habiti me diturin e tij e me recitimin madheshtor qe beri..aty ne tavolinen e kafenese  buz rruges me pluhur e zhurme.. sa dhe kafexhiu .. mbeti pa mend.. megjithse ish nje skraparlli  i ardhur.. 

cili poet  shqiptar e ka kte veti qe vjershat e tij tja kendoj aq bukur e me shpirt dhe njeriu i thjeshte me plot halle..

nje mrekulli qe e kemi fishten.. 

ka qen e do jet busull e atdhetarise me te kulluar..



ja dhe ..


Kenga e Marash Ucit  ..  por tme falin adhurusit e fishtes per fatin e keq qe ne internet nuk gjen dot asnji poezi te fishtes te shkruar pa gabime te tmerrshme gjuhesore e sharlatanizma te disave qe duan kinse ta pastrojne fishten nga dialekti e ta bajn kinse ma te qytetnyem.. e qe ja kan hup lezetin e origjinalit..
nejse..

 kur ske pulen do hash sorren..

le te knaqemi dhe me kto qe kemi..

kenga e Marash ucit.. nga Lahuta e Malcise..




Te nje mriz, te nje lajthi
Kishin ndodhun tre bari
Dy me dhen e nje me dhi
Njeri plak e dy te ri
Marash Uci e t’bijte e Calit
Dy djem t’lehte si shpezet e malit
Marash Uci i Uc Mehmetit
Ane e mbane i kisht’ ra detit
Kishta pa pronat e mbretit
Cak prej Hotit tue zane fill
Der’ku piqet buka n’diell
Pse saqe Marashi i ri
I pat dale mbretit n’ushtri.
Me arme n’dore, me zjarr ne gji,
si qe doke asht n’Shqipni
Burre i forte e trim si zana,
armet i qene ketij baba e nana
Babe tagani e nane breshana,
vella e moter dy pistolet
dy gjarprusha prej Stambollet.
Ky qe lype eshe per vete
En’kushtrim e n’gjyqt bajrakut
E nder pre marre karadakut
E kudo qe i doli prija
Aty iu duk edhe trimeria
Por, si kripit i ra bora
E la kamba , e la dora
Edhe i shkrehi armet besnike
Ato arme qe n’kohe jetike
Pa n’qene ndera e Arberise kreshnike
E na doli bari malit
I shnrijak me t’bijte e Calit
Prore Mashi djelmeve t’Hotit
U kallezonte punet e motit
Punet e motit, pune trimnie
Si shqiptari mbas lirie.
E mbas beses e s’bardhes fe
Bante deken si me le
E u permendte ore e zana
Edhe u thonte shum’ pune t’medhana
Per lugat kur zehet hana
E per lufte qe me dragona
Ban kuldhedra n’vise tona
Edhe i njihte ai ma s’mirit
Sa dragoj jane rodit t’njerit
Mbi rane t’hjedhme e n’ure t’vezirit
Prandej e donin gjith’baria
E ndigjojshin fjalet e tia
Si kah pushka ashtu ka ‘urtia
Por cka, Zot, Ka Mashi sot
Qe na asht vra e nuk ban ta?
Athue i ra bsha nder berre
Ja se toket i mbeten djerre
Ja i punoi t’ngratit rreziku
Pa buke n’shpi me e gjetun miku?
Ujku n’berre si ka ra,
pse kur marashi s’u asht nda
nuk kisht mbetun ky pa e pa
m’e pase pa edhe e kishte vra
as s’i mbet ketij n’dere borxhlia
me 'i qind dhen qe ka te shpia
s’len borxhli me 'i vojtun t’birit
edhe miqte ia pret ma s’mirit
si edhe qete qe i ka si buej
s’ia len djerr token kurrkuj
por as vet cka ka s’e di
vec u thote shnrijakeve t’ri
“Pa ndigjoni, o djemte e mi
diku i pune sot m’ka qellue
as nuk kam si rri pa shkue
nje here pse me pase per t’peshtue
zogu dore, pasha mue!
Vone e vone ke per ta zane,
fjale i mocmi si e ka lane
se sa rri as vet s’e di
se je jave, ose nje muej
Zoti e di, nuk mund t’a quej
Por n’qofte thane prej Perendie
Mos me shkele un ma n’keto hije
Mos me u zane ma pune trimnie
S’bardhes kohe qe ka perendue
Ah, ju djem, u qofsha true
Per ate qe vrane e kthiell!
Me ma majte ju sot nje keshille:
“Amanet un jam t’u lane
me ruejt gjane, me k’qurun stan’
armet e mbushme mos me i dhane
me shoke tuej kurr mos m’u zane
mos m’u zane, as mos m’u nga
pse n’dite t’ngushte k’ta u gjinden vlla
si me pushke ashtu me vha
t’huejn me fjale mos ta poshtoni
buken para, por t’ia shtroni
n’shqiptari si asht zakoni
me i besue mos i besoni?
Edhe n’mend kini nje fjale
Zemres s’fryt me i lanun dale
Fjalet per paje kurr mos me i ndale
Ujit turbull mos me i ra
Mos me dale n’va t’pa va
Me iu ruejte rrases se limueme
Me iu rujte shakes s’terbueme
Me iu ruejte po, grues se leshueme
Vendin tuej, e dashte perore
Me ruejte bese, mos me carte ndore
Ai Cun Mula thote nje fjale
Madhi Zot, ty t’qofshim fale!
Nder dy pune njera do t’dale
A se i shkojme mbretit n’ushtri
A se lufte kem me Mal t’Zi
Oren cult por e ka Hoti
Po u coj fjalet tash kreneve t’vendit
T’dalin sonte n’log t’kuvendit
Aty punet kem me i peshue
Mandej dalte si qofte gjykue.



..

----------


## Qerim

Po per *"vëllëz-at"* apo *"vallesa"* qe shfaqen ne fjalorin arberesh di njeri gje ?

ps._vëllëzat a ligat thonë se t`jenë do gra pisëruame, plaka e të shënduame ,çë venë tuke ecur natën mbi varret, kur mjegullat e errësira pështronjën jetën_

----------

